# ISO female Anatolian for breeding



## finliefanatic (Sep 26, 2014)

I have a male who is just over one year and beautiful, I would like to breed him. I am looking for a registered female who is ready to breed. He is great with all goats, my kids and very laid back. We are in the southeast corner of Washington in Kennewick. If anybody has or know of such a female can you let me know. I will post pictures tomorrow. Thanks


----------

